# Que for the Troops compitition 06/05-06



## wimpy69 (Jun 2, 2015)

http://www.queforthetroops.com/index.html    A KCBS competition this weekend in se pa. Any members cooking in it or going? Maybe meet up, have a beverage and brag. 50 teams competing, sat beer garden, music, military displays and 5K. Alot of support going to Wounded Warrior Project and Liberty USO.


----------



## wimpy69 (Jun 2, 2015)

A question to jeff or maybe the mods-can any pictures that I take of various bbq teams at the comp this weekend be posted on this site with out releases? And can I use this sites name if asked who pictures are for if I do need a release?  Years ago I used standard releases for photo work but don't know how this works today on the net. Main thing is I do not want to falsely represent this site if I don't have the authority to use the name.


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2015)

If the event is open to the public,I think any pic would be allowed to be shown or posted any where.


----------

